# Cubed on La Rambla street in spain...EARNED 100 EUROS!



## Mayorkaman (Aug 5, 2011)

I just stood there with 2 cubes;while I was solving 1 the other was being scrambled by someone in the audience.
Im guessing there where like...150 people standing there...
I made 100 euros 
I did some OH too




I almost got arrested too 
more info in the video description


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 5, 2011)

Haha awesome, how did you almost get arrested?


----------



## Aksel B (Aug 5, 2011)

From video description:

_Then 2 cops came, at first i though that they were stunned by my talent but then they got mad and it turns out that they thought that my dad was using me for money but then he came from the crowd and the cops took us toward the station but after a few streets my dad showed that he had enough money and that we were tourists and such and our flight is tomorrow and they didn't take me to the station _


----------



## stoic (Aug 5, 2011)

Legendary stuff. Did you do anything to attract a big crowd in the first place?


----------



## Mayorkaman (Aug 5, 2011)

ellwd said:


> Legendary stuff. Did you do anything to attract a big crowd in the first place?


 
Actually no...I just came put a cup on the floor (and of course i put a little money in myself at the begining ) my dad pretended to be a tourist and filmed my,he made some noise and before I knew it the crowd grew


----------



## riffz (Aug 5, 2011)

Haha, that's a huge crowd.


----------



## y235 (Aug 5, 2011)

that's too many people.
זה הרבה יותר ממה שחשבתי.


----------



## radmin (Aug 5, 2011)

Mayorkaman said:


> Actually no...I just came put a cup on the floor (and of course i put a little money in myself at the begining ) my dad pretended to be a tourist and filmed my,he made some noise and before I knew it the crowd grew


 
getting hassled by the cops reminds me of one of the pink panther movies.
http://www.youtube.com/embed/mQAMvmi1Zwk


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 5, 2011)

I once cubed on on buchanan street, which is like a main street in glasgow. People that were watching my were literally in shock i was like wtflol.


----------



## tx789 (Aug 5, 2011)

I been meaning to to this on Cuba Street in Wellington. But still haven't got around to it.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 5, 2011)

Ahh, damn... I am in Barçelona right now and my hotel is 30 metres away from La Rambla and I don't have a cube with me  Didn't think about doing that


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow!



Yes said:


> and I don't have a cube with me


 How does that even happen?


----------



## Jostle (Aug 6, 2011)

It shouldn't really. Maybe he was kidnapped but I'd still probably have it with me if I was.


----------



## jrb (Aug 6, 2011)

I always bring at least two cubes on vacation.


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Aug 6, 2011)

That was pretty fun to watch, that would be fun performing for such a big crowd and earn some money for it .


----------



## Slash (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice






That's how I earned money at Sziget festival last year (like 7000 HUF an hour which is approximatley 25 Euros). I'm going to do this again this year


----------



## izovire (Aug 6, 2011)

...And some people say that cubing in public is totally strange. I do it because on instances like these! Why not make some money here and there? 

Here are a few times I've made money at a random time:

1. Club Laguna in HK. I got free drinks every night, sometimes money, and attracted some chicks (tehe). = ~$80 total
2. Leela's Cafe in Denver. Drunks make bets with me and I win all the time. $110 total to be exact.
3. Selling at the flea market. People would sometimes just give money. Most at 1 time was $50. ~$70 total
4. A drug dealer came into my store at 11pm one night and gave me $200 for letting him borrow my phone to call his friend and give him directions. I didn't get the money until after I solved my 7x7. I don't know if it was the solve or just to keep me quiet and not report him (gulp). 

I've made ~$460 just from cubing. 

If I were Mike Hughey I would be Juggling OH while OH BLD cubing in public. 
3.


----------



## Grzegorz (Aug 6, 2011)

i'm a bit jealous, i was a year ago in Barcelona and had multiple cubes with me. 
But you took the chance to show your skill and even gained some money.


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 6, 2011)

do that where i live and you get stabbed


----------



## Mayorkaman (Aug 7, 2011)

tx789 said:


> I been meaning to to this on Cuba Street in Wellington. But still haven't got around to it.


 
Dont think youll get paid well out of Europe...


----------



## Godmil (Aug 7, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> do that where i live and you get stabbed


 
I doubt that...
<_< oh, wait, you're from Newcastle. yeah ok.


----------

